# trouble finding heavy SS wire



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm new to lure building. I'm having trouble finding heavy gauge SS wire (0.062, 0.072) gauge wire for building lures. I've tried a number of the sites reccomended on OGF. Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

Go to any welding supply store and get 1/16" 308L SS welding rods. They're sold by the lb and come in 36" lengths. They also come in other sizes.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showpost.php?p=749459&postcount=49


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks Husky!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

http://www.mcmaster.com/#stainless-steel-safety-lock-wire/=17x8nh


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.google.com/ie?q=Heavy+stainless+steel+wire&hl=en

Might find something here.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Try 
Badger Welding Supplies Incorporated
(608) 257-5606 
101 S Dickinson St, Madison, WI 53703


----------

